# little Hog



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thought you'd like to see what he thought of the shorts I put on today, they must be a little musty as I havent worn them since last year.



Still calling him Hog, cant think of a name I love for him.

Also I've caught him sucking himself quite a bit now and can hear him at it most evenings! dirty boy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my jack is a whorebag for sucking himself, my other 2 boys dont do it, or not that iv seen :lol:

hes lovely


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

few thank god hes not the only one!!


----------

